# Display (Temperaturanzeige) - Tutorials?



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe mir neulich ein Gehäuse gekauft, welches eine Temperaturanzeige hat, also mit Temperaturfühlern, die die Werte zum Display liefern.

Nun habe Ich aber noch ein altes Gehäuse rumstehen. Kann Man sich sowas selber basteln, also n Diplay kaufen, n paar Temeraturfühler etc.

Muss Man das Programmieren oder gibts da fertige Kits.
Vielleicht auch Tutorials?

Was kostet sowas?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Einfach:
Am besten Du kaufst Dir eine 2fach-Autothermometer, den internen Sensor verlängern und beide Sensoren an der gewünschten Stelle plazieren.
(z.B. http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...&page=1&p_catalog_max_results=10&cachedetail=
oder http://www.hardwareshop4u.de/catalog/default.php/cPath/907_1566 )

schwer:
spezielle Teperaturchips kaufen (LM75), z.B. für einen 1²C-Bus, und per Rechner auslesen. Dazu ein LCD-Display (z.B. 40x2) und ebenfalls über den Rechner ansteuern und die Temperatur ausgeben.

teuer:
da gibs so Einbauteile für den 5 1/4"-Schacht, meist mit Lüftersteuerung.

Ich habe mich für die erstere Variante entschienen: billig und einfach. Ich habe mir das Thermometer in eine leeren 5 1/4"-Schacht eingebaut. Zusätzlich die LED-Beleuchtung an eine 5V Leitung geklemmt.

Ein Gruß

P.S.
Infos: 
http://www.caseumbau.de/index.php?page=test&kategorie=17
http://www.pc-max.de/forum/pmsearch.php?PHPSESSID=&articles=yes&q=Thermometer

oder google


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Vielen Dank!


MfG Alexander12


----------

